# Sap on the dog



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Can anyone help

My little dog spent some time at a relative's house and they have sleepers that are oozing sap in the garden, well I now have a dog with dried sap on her chest and stomach area. I was hoping it would come off but after 3 shampoos and 2 weeks its still there, what should I use to try and remove it

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Scissors Loddy.

Quick and easy, no nasty solvents or detergents.

Is it sap or preservative like tar from the sleepers.

Dave p


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

loddy said:


> Can anyone help
> 
> My little dog spent some time at a relative's house and they have sleepers that are oozing sap in the garden, well I now have a dog with dried sap on her chest and stomach area. I was hoping it would come off but after 3 shampoos and 2 weeks its still there, what should I use to try and remove it
> 
> Loddy


A blow torch may sort it


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Try some of the stuff you used on the seized giggle pin bearing.
viator


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Its sap I think and its not only on her fur its on the skin and its getting a biy sore I think  , well she bites me every time I touch it 8O 

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

WD 40.
then put some skin moistouriser in dogs stomach.

DAve p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> WD 40.
> then put some skin moistouriser in dogs stomach.
> 
> DAve p


Is that in or on her stomach 

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ON not in. A typogrffical error. i `m afraid.

Dave p


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

take the dog to a professional groomers and they will sort it out


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you can get some of the Brasso on wad in a tin rather than the liquid you could do it in small stages. 

I know that Brasso removes tar as I have used it a few times on white jumpers and it gets the lot off. Obviously you need to be washing it off as you go along with warm soapy water but it could help as the tar could be burning the skin and that is why it is painful. 

A kitten of ours once knocked over a bottle of clothes washing liquid I could not believe the burns that caused after she slid in it and then ran away before we could catch her. Vet had to shave and treat all down one side of her.

Mandy


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
If it's tar or tar like chemical - then we've used good old fashioned lard. Smear it on, most of the tar stuff will wipe off with the lard, but then the dog can lick the rest off without any ill effects!

We got put onto this after ours walked in wet tar, which was being badly applied to a back road on the Isle of Mull, off to the local supermarket (lard & paper towels for wiping off).... half an hour in the carpark, and then we had a coffee while the dogs licked themselves clean. Perfect clean up.

Do be careful using anything that isn't edible - as the dog will undoubtedly lick whatever off after you've finished.

If it's not tar like - then ring the vets, they'll probably be able to tell you what to use! 

best wishes
Sally


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been rubbing Olive oil on it and it seems to be softening, a couple of days and I might be able to start picking at it

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on Loddy have you got the poor dog cleaned up yet.

Please let us know how you did it.


dave p


----------

